# Cost effective alternative to the Simply Fit board



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

With the commercials advertising that twist board for forty or fifty bucks plus shipping that claim results in your core and thighs with just 5 minutes a day, one of the waitresses at the cafÃ© shared her solution to getting simply fit and keeping $60 in her pocket.

Twice a day she opens up the Chubby Checker rips of The twist and Let's Twist Again on her music files on her PC and twists in her socks as both songs play twice for about a 10 minute core and thigh exercise session.

When she told me her low cost solution, I asked her if she was planning to write the Shark Tank woman pointing out her marketing flaw.

I laughed when she said she was just going to keep twisting on her own as she watches the price of the board in the commercial eventually drop to $10 with free shipping and still not fall for the sales pitch 

She said she has been sock twisting twice a day for 3 weeks and lost about 2 to 3 pounds of the 20 she wants to lose. I guess dancing is as good an exercise as any other workout.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I bought that board. What a waste of money. I ended up re-selling it a week later on a "trash and treasures" website for $30 and felt blessed. (I had already thrown away the packaging and receipt once it cleared my bank, or I would have returned it to the store). 

Your waitress friend has the right idea!


----------



## Sandy donald (Jul 2, 2017)

I love my simply fit boards and my family too. I first bought one at Cyres Internet Mall for only $29.99 and then I realized that my both daughters where fighting over it when I didn’t workout, so I decided to grab another two of them. Now, we have finally peace in our house.


----------

